# Devon rex cats



## chaps89 (27 June 2020)

Curious if anyone has one?
As a child, a family friend had them and I've had a soft spot ever since. 
Tentatively looking for another cat after having to say goodbye to my old boy  We've done some initial research, but I've only ever had moggies before, so not sure what to look for from a breeder, health checks etc etc. 
We may yet go down the rescue centre route anyway, and we're in no rush, finding the right kitty is most important. 
But I know we have a few pedigree cat owners here so thought I'd ask for help on finding the right breeder and also stories from anyone who actually has one


----------



## Britestar (28 June 2020)

My friend has one. She'd had a cornish but couldn't find another and came across a devon needing rehomed.

The cornish was handed in as a stray at the vets where I worked.

The devon was at a rescue as her owner had moved abroad. It was a rescue place based in Luton, I'll ask if she remembers the name of it.


----------



## Shady (28 June 2020)

I do know them a little and have had friends with them in Cornwall. Also friends with Cornish Rex.
Both breeds are similar to Siamese in temperament . Very energetic, vocal  and super attached to their owners. They get quite cold.
I would not get just one and leave it alone if I worked full time. It would be lonely and sad. 

If it is the coat you like and just want one cat I would go for the Selkirk Rex. They are like the British in size and character, so loving, but laid back and would cope alone in the day better than a Rex.
I have seen these and they are amazing.

I had a friend with 2 Devon Rex and she tried to bring a third cat in.......bad mistake . Rex's did not want to share and the result was fighting, peeing and aggression towards everybody. I think they are quite jealous cats.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Britestar (28 June 2020)

Same pal also has a Sphynx and a moggie. All Vet rehomes. Moggie has a missing front leg, Sphynx a missing back leg.
All three get on, but its Nellie the Devon who is in charge!


----------



## Esmae (28 June 2020)

There will be a Devon Rex cat club. Have a look for GCCF registered breeders. I have a friend who has them as pets and said they were a real delight.


----------



## webble (29 June 2020)

I used to have one, they are lovely but very very needy as others said not ideal if you work all day unless you get two.

There is a rehome page on Facebook


----------



## chaps89 (29 June 2020)

This has been really useful, thankyou.
We are obviously currently home alot, but if/when things are normal they'd be at home on their own between 10 and 7ish 3 times a week. 

My OH came to the same conclusion as most of you have observed, and decided that means we get 2 so they have company/Can entertain each other 😳 😂

It's their temperament as well as their coat (fat cat was a dsh and his hair still got everywhere) that we like, but I'm definitely looking into the Selkirk too (any ideas how much they moult?)

I've emailed the rex cat association  and am on the list for an older rehome but have been told it's a long list.

Likewise we've tried local rescues for moggys as it doesn't have to be a red really, but they don't have anything suitable and I'm not keen on rehoming without meeting the cat first (which is what seems to be the current protocol) This said, as much as it would be nice to have a cat/s about the place again, there isn't any rush either, it's most important we find the right one/s.

Would you mind linking to the FB page please, I can't seem to find it?


----------



## Shady (29 June 2020)

Reference shedding on the Selkirk
I met one of France's top breeders when I picked up a British kitten from her many years ago. I had never seen one before and they amazed me with their looks and personality. Obviously in personality and size and laziness they were almost identical to the British but one of the differences the breeder pointed out was the coat of the Selkirk sheds less than other cats. I can't vouch for that as I don't have one but certainly it would seem they don't shed any more than other cats! the British are horrendous !
 I would absolutely love one myself and have them on my future cat list ( currently topped by Orientals)
They do vary in coat type so a good breeder is a must


----------



## FinnishLapphund (29 June 2020)

Around 14 and 1/2 years ago I chose between looking for a Devon or Cornish Rex cat, but I decided I wanted a Cornish. Firstly because I prefer a cat to have visible whiskers, and Cornish Rexes have that more than Devon Rexes. Secondly because at that time the breed descriptions I read said that Devon Rex cats was bum high, with a tendency to walk more like a bunny hops, and I thought that if I wanted something hopping around the house like a bunny, I would get a bunny, not a cat. But nowadays they don't seem to be described that way anymore. 

Anyhow, if I'm allowed to promote the Cornish Rex cat breed a bit, I can talk about my Berta. She loves living together with other cats, but have after 14 years still not understood why moggy cats (had 2 when she came, they're both gone since many years, but we have Cilla soon 11 years old) doesn't always want to sleep together in one big bundle keeping each other warm. 
She doesn't pay much attention to the 3 dogs (the only exception is when she occasionally wants them to help clean her ears). 

She usually shows up between 30 minutes to 1 hour after a guest have arrived in the house, to check if the guest have a warm knee for her to lie in. Staying in a good sunbathing spot overrules hunger (you can always eat later, but the sun might disappear). She's a heat seeking missile, and if you don't like finding a cat under your duvet in the Winter, don't get neither a Cornish nor Devon Rex. 
It is quite likely to happen one or more times, that you sit down on your bed, only to find out that what you thought was a part of your pillow, is in fact your Cornish (or Devon) Rex cat that have burrowed their way in under the bed coating/the duvet, or inside the duvet cover...

She's quite vocal, when she wants to. Situations which definitely requires talking includes for example when a veterinarian wants to listen to her heart (even trying to keep her mouth shut, won't shut her up, she thinks the purpose of veterinarian visits are for her to get cuddles), car rides, basically any time spent inside a transport cage, and sometimes when she wants breakfast. 

She doesn't mind if humans are gone for several hours as long as she can keep herself warm, but also seems to have a X hours per week minimum quota for knee lying. Note, the knee lying quota may fluctuate depending on the availability of warm Winter down duvets, or Summer sunlight. 

At 14 years old she is still more or less as agile when playing with toys, as she was when she was young. We have a cat enclosure for our cats, and she likes to go out for a sunbath on sunny Summer days, but she would be just as happy with being indoors only. 
She have zero interest for where the front door leads, but even if she was interested, I would never let her out somewhere without proper cat fences. With her single-mindedness when it comes to her heat seeking missile mission in life, I honestly think she would be dead within days. Either splatted by a car because she's seen a sun spot on the other side of the road, or by getting trapped somewhere she thought would offer warmth. 

As far as health problems goes, after Berta had lived with us for awhile, her digestion/intestines got upset because our late moggies didn't want to socialize together with her as much as the 11, or maybe it was 13, other purebred cats in her breeder's home had done. That upset her digestion/intestines so much we had to take her to the veterinarian, and get medication to calm her stomach. She would still like to socialize more with Cilla, than what Cilla accepts, but she hasn't needed medication for it since she was young.
Last year she suddenly went from having a tendency for binge eating, to completely stop eating, which turned out to be caused by a vitamin B12 deficiency. She still gets a tiny daily dose of vitamin B12, because when we've tried stopping with the pills, her appetite disappears. 
However, as far as I know, the only thing of that which might be attributed to her breed might be the tendency for binge eating. The first thing is something I've always only attributed to her personality, and the B12 deficiency is simply bad luck in combination with her getting older. 

The hairs in her little fluff of a coat is so small that during almost all the year I don't notice if she sheds any of them. Then perhaps around one week in Spring, and one week in Autumn, she sheds enough for me to notice that she is shedding her coat. Some years during those weeks, I've tried using a little a rubber brush glove on her which I bought ages ago, but the ridiculously tiny amount that comes off, makes me feel that there isn't much difference between if I do it or don't.  

I decided to take pictures of my pets some days ago, and started with Berta. Woke her up from sleeping, placed her in front of my mobile phone, and pressed the Take a picture button. 
Apparently Berta moves faster than my mobile phone takes pictures (she wanted back to her warm sleeping spot), because you can only see the shadow of her tail and bum if you look closely at the right side of the picture. I suppose that is a proof of her agileness.







Caught her, placed her where I wanted her again, and managed to get this picture:


----------



## webble (29 June 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/RexcatzAvailableUK/?ref=share this is the Facebook group


----------



## webble (29 June 2020)

My Devon and BSH


----------



## Shady (29 June 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous FL
I think they are probably very similar to Siamese and Orientals in the need for companionship and warmth.
That's very interesting that your Rex clearly really struggled not having other cats to snuggle  and interact more with. 
At one point I had about 11 cats , mostly of the slinky variety and they all slept together and loved each other. I would just add another to the mix when I wanted and everybody was happy.
Now I only have the one Oriental left and she is nothing like any iv'e ever had. Just mean as hell towards the fluffy cats and rules the house  like a tiny despot. Even the dog steps carefully around her! 
I look at her and wonder if I should even get any more cats!


----------



## Shady (29 June 2020)

webble said:



			My Devon and BSH
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I like them a lot
I lost my lilac BSH last year and he left a massive horrible hole in the house.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (29 June 2020)

Shady said:



			Absolutely gorgeous FL
I think they are probably very similar to Siamese and Orientals in the need for companionship and warmth.
That's very interesting that your Rex clearly really struggled not having other cats to snuggle  and interact more with.
At one point I had about 11 cats , mostly of the slinky variety and they all slept together and loved each other. I would just add another to the mix when I wanted and everybody was happy.
Now I only have the one Oriental left and she is nothing like any iv'e ever had. Just mean as hell towards the fluffy cats and rules the house  like a tiny despot. Even the dog steps carefully around her!
I look at her and wonder if I should even get any more cats!
		
Click to expand...

I would say that the biggest difference between the few Cornish Rexes and Siamese cats I've known (never owned a Siamese myself), was that the Siamese cats was more vocal, and needed more attention.

I've heard some say that study this or that shows that our cats prefers to live as the only cat in the family, but Berta clearly enjoys living with other cats.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (29 June 2020)

Shady said:



			...
Now I only have the one Oriental left and she is nothing like any iv'e ever had. Just mean as hell towards the fluffy cats and rules the house  like a tiny despot. Even the dog steps carefully around her!
I look at her and wonder if I should even get any more cats!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, and of course you shouldn't live without cats, they make life so much more interesting!


----------



## Shady (29 June 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			Oh, and of course you shouldn't live without cats, they make life so much more interesting!







Click to expand...


As I'm writing this the Oriental has draped herself on my legs like a floppy bat and the dog is sitting opposite  wondering if he can edge a bit closer for a cuddle too. She is clearly giving him the ' go for it mate ' look and I can feel her drawing in breath in anticipation of him maybe manning up a bit ..........aaaand, no, he's chickened out and she's now deflated herself  and is very  smug!!
She's an absolute horror !


----------



## chaps89 (29 June 2020)

Pretty cats @FinnishLapphund and @webble  
I'm really enjoying reading about all your cats, though @Shady yours sounds quite scary!

My old boy was a proper lap cat. 
He wouldn't bury under the duvet but he loved sleeping on the pillow, and the moment you sat down he was on your knee asking for fuss, as soon as he heard you pull up on the drive, he'd be at the front door waiting for you. 
He was a real people person and this is what we miss - but I don't know many other cats like that - we used to say he was a rubbish cat as he was so un-cat-like in many ways!

He didn't have the playful streak at all though (he was a real couch potato - life was about cuddles, eating and sunbathing!) and that's what my OH particularly likes about the rexes.
It definitely sounds like they're best suited as having other cat company though, which is ok.

Some silly questions coming up I'm afraid (I haven't had kittens in many years - old boy was 18 when he was pts and I had him as a rescue from roughly 6 yrs old) There will be plenty of googling and other research too!

I know with dogs they suggest not getting litter mates, is that the same for cats?!

What age would you usually spay/neuter, and is it advisable for females to have had a season first? (Some breeders say they are sold already spayed/neutered, others don't. As they are usually sold under GCCF guidelines that's not until they're 12/14 weeks old, not sure if that's old enough or not for spaying/neutering)

If getting 2, is it better to get same sex (and any preference between 2 females vs 2 males) or doesn't it matter?

What age do you usually move from kitten to adult cat food?

What do you look for when choosing the breeder? 

How far is fair to travel them? There's not masses of breeders but I'm not sure it's worth looking at breeders way up north as an example, as it seems unfair to subject them to such a long journey when we pick them up

Health checks - it seems common health issues in devons are heart problems, muscle myopathy and patella luxation. (Also sunburn but that's not exactly something you test for!) But an initial quick scan of some breeders websites (admittedly they don't seem very up to date or detailed) and the only health checks I've seen mentioned has been baer testing for white cats on 1 website. Is this sort of thing not tested in cats, the same way you'd do testing for hips/elbow dysplasia in certain dog breeds?

Is there anything else I should be thinking of?!


----------



## Shady (29 June 2020)

Firstly really narrow down what breed you want or you will flit around looking at many adorable kittens on places like gumtree or pets4homes( i hope I got that one right).
Many really good breeders have stopped as they cannot and do not want to compete with the above sites.
Personally I would avoid above sites unless the person had been breeding for some years and I could see some history .

I always prefer littler mates but sometimes you will get 2 litters about the same time and kittens will pair up . Personally I would go for girl /boy or boy/boy but that is just me and you will get hundreds that say girl / girl. I think this causes problems over territory for future possible additions, but then again others will disagree!!!

I do not like this young spaying/neutering. It is a new thing and and I 'm not convinced by it being safe . I do however understand why it is being done. It protects the breeders line and stops idiots buying and breeding for quick cash. If the breeder was really good I might , might relent
I opt for 6-8 months old.

Cat food is again a personal thing but I guess I do a year on a really good quality mix .

Breeders. Difficult but I'd contact the breed society first, then just look at sites and see what breeders have waiting lists. Always a good sign that they are doing something right. 
Look at the current kittens and adults. What tests have been done etc.  What do they look like health wise. I see many with runny eyes and squints....... What do the surroundings look like in photo's. How  well presented is the advert. You can quickly build a picture once you start looking properly.

I  will also ask a friend if you narrow down to rex's. She was a big Siamese breeder and may know some.

I'll have a peek too and see if I can find a good one and one I would run a mile from.
I can almost guarantee there will be one of those on pets4homes....bad photo, bad spelling etcetc


----------



## chaps89 (29 June 2020)

Thanks Shady, that's really helpful. If you don't mind asking your friend and digging out some example adverts that would be really appreciated!

I think we're pretty much sold on devons if I'm honest.

It's funny, I've always been a moggy person, though I've always had a soft spot for devons, more I look into them the more they feel the right fit and now seems a good time where we're in a stable home, jobs etc. There's not likely to be any further additions but of course I suppose you never know (thinking how I've gone from 1 pony to 3 in 3 months very unexpectedly :-/ ) 
We're quite happy to go on a waiting list or wait for the right breeder to have a litter too.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (29 June 2020)

Shady said:




As I'm writing this the Oriental has draped herself on my legs like a floppy bat and the dog is sitting opposite  wondering if he can edge a bit closer for a cuddle too. She is clearly giving him the ' go for it mate ' look and I can feel her drawing in breath in anticipation of him maybe manning up a bit ..........aaaand, no, he's chickened out and she's now deflated herself  and is very  smug!!
She's an absolute horror !
		
Click to expand...

You describe that so well, it's feels as if I could actually see it happen. 

 

By the way, I should perhaps clarify that I think Berta could live happily as the only cat in a household, even though she clearly enjoys living with other cats. 
I think it was just a big shock for her to come from all those cats happily socializing a lot at her breeder's home, and then she came to us, and we had cats, but Selma, and Aldis, didn't instantly love her back as much as she instantly seemed to love them.


----------



## Shady (29 June 2020)

FinnishLapphund said:



			You describe that so well, it's feels as if I could actually see it happen.



By the way, I should perhaps clarify that I think Berta could live happily as the only cat in a household, even though she clearly enjoys living with other cats.
I think it was just a big shock for her to come from all those cats happily socializing a lot at her breeder's home, and then she came to us, and we had cats, but Selma, and Aldis, didn't instantly love her back as much as she instantly seemed to love them.
		
Click to expand...

The Oriental had a brother whom she adored. They were rarely apart and when he died suddenly she was so lonely that we decided to get a couple of newbie skinnies for her, thinking it would be fine as I'd had so many before...... .
 We opted for an Oriental and a Siamese, same little and very close........she hated them on sight and they tried so hard to sleep next to her and be friends. They couldn't seem to grasp that she didn't like them. Lol, poor things. She never liked them, even after a year! Eventually they gave up and she remained Queen of the house. Sadly I lost both of them really young last year or so. I really miss them


----------



## Blanche (29 June 2020)

There is a fb group that rehomes pedigree cats. I think it is ‘ Neutered Pedigree Cat rehome groupuk’. It will obviously be a mix of breeds but you may get lucky. I have seen pairs on there occasionally too.


----------



## Shady (29 June 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Thanks Shady, that's really helpful. If you don't mind asking your friend and digging out some example adverts that would be really appreciated!

I think we're pretty much sold on devons if I'm honest.

It's funny, I've always been a moggy person, though I've always had a soft spot for devons, more I look into them the more they feel the right fit and now seems a good time where we're in a stable home, jobs etc. There's not likely to be any further additions but of course I suppose you never know (thinking how I've gone from 1 pony to 3 in 3 months very unexpectedly :-/ )
We're quite happy to go on a waiting list or wait for the right breeder to have a litter too.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Chaps. I will message her later
Here is one that jumps out at me.
http://www.rexiru.co.uk/2011.html

I like everything I see here and foremost is that she is clear about her priority. Health and personality
The contract is clear and she has her own stud. I like this . I would probably ask how often he services other peoples queens .
I think she sounds like somebody you could phone and have a chat about her cats with. I would do this with any breeder to  be honest. You will soon know if you like their response!

I would imagine the price is going to vary enormously so you will have to weigh up how much is acceptable to you and how much is too much. Bear in mind that more does not necessarily mean you get a better breeder. Some of the worst Siamese breeders were glory hounds and winning in the shows was more important than health.
Too cheap, walk away.
I will have another look.
I like looking at cat sites!!
xx

Just adding this one too.
lovely cats and looks like a very dedicated breeder.
She's clearly into showing but given her and her husbands age this doesn't surprise me.
She has a facebook page too but if you look on this one and go to 'more' you can see her cats.
I would definitely contact this lady.
http://www.aroanuicats.com/

I would NOT contact this one. Just noooooooooo
https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/2724036-kittens-devon-rex-redditch.html


----------



## Britestar (29 June 2020)

Sphynx using a Devon Rex as a butt warmer 🤣


----------



## Shady (29 June 2020)

Britestar said:



			Sphynx using a Devon Rex as a butt warmer 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Both fabulous Britestar.
I follow a Canadian Sphynx breeder over here and her posts are hilarious.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 June 2020)

... aannnnnddd now I want another cat...

*must stay off this thread with its lovely cat photos and funny cat stories*


----------



## chaps89 (29 June 2020)

@Meowy Catkin you already have very lovely kitties 

@Shady thankyou so much, really appreciate your time putting all that together. I really like the sound of the Aroanui cats in particular so will give them a call tomorrow. I had spotted that pets4homes ad and had similar thoughts so I'm glad I'm on the right lines!

I am banning my OH from looking though! He is finding all manner of unsuitables.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (29 June 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Pretty cats @FinnishLapphund and @webble 
I'm really enjoying reading about all your cats, though @Shady yours sounds quite scary!

My old boy was a proper lap cat.
He wouldn't bury under the duvet but he loved sleeping on the pillow, and the moment you sat down he was on your knee asking for fuss, as soon as he heard you pull up on the drive, he'd be at the front door waiting for you.
He was a real people person and this is what we miss - but I don't know many other cats like that - we used to say he was a rubbish cat as he was so un-cat-like in many ways!

He didn't have the playful streak at all though (he was a real couch potato - life was about cuddles, eating and sunbathing!) and that's what my OH particularly likes about the rexes.
It definitely sounds like they're best suited as having other cat company though, which is ok.

Some silly questions coming up I'm afraid (I haven't had kittens in many years - old boy was 18 when he was pts and I had him as a rescue from roughly 6 yrs old) There will be plenty of googling and other research too!

I know with dogs they suggest not getting litter mates, is that the same for cats?!

What age would you usually spay/neuter, and is it advisable for females to have had a season first? (Some breeders say they are sold already spayed/neutered, others don't. As they are usually sold under GCCF guidelines that's not until they're 12/14 weeks old, not sure if that's old enough or not for spaying/neutering)

If getting 2, is it better to get same sex (and any preference between 2 females vs 2 males) or doesn't it matter?

What age do you usually move from kitten to adult cat food?

What do you look for when choosing the breeder?

How far is fair to travel them? There's not masses of breeders but I'm not sure it's worth looking at breeders way up north as an example, as it seems unfair to subject them to such a long journey when we pick them up

Health checks - it seems common health issues in devons are heart problems, muscle myopathy and patella luxation. (Also sunburn but that's not exactly something you test for!) But an initial quick scan of some breeders websites (admittedly they don't seem very up to date or detailed) and the only health checks I've seen mentioned has been baer testing for white cats on 1 website. Is this sort of thing not tested in cats, the same way you'd do testing for hips/elbow dysplasia in certain dog breeds?

Is there anything else I should be thinking of?!
		
Click to expand...

My phone is acting up, sometimes fine, sometimes not (trouble began after thunder nearby last week while it was charging its battery), so it might take ages for me to write an answer. Phone acting up, also means I haven't read any other replies to your question, sorry if I repeat anything already said.


Regarding getting litter mates, yes one should be careful getting two with dogs, but that is mainly because many owners doesn't give them enough one on one training, so the dogs become too dependant on living together. Hypothetically, one of them dies, and you stand there with an 11 years old dog, who misses their friend and constant support, can't be alone, and suddenly you realise they also don't actually know recall, without had always just followed their brother/sister... 

With cats, the only thing of that which could become a problem, would be the missing their friend part, but in general, cats seems to handle that better than dogs. 
With those purebred cat breeds that seems to have adapted more to living in multi-cat households, like for example Cornish Rex, I feel that it is easy to do whatever suits you, buy litter mates, buy one now, and add more later. Anything works. 
With moggies, even though many accepts that you add more cats to the family later, getting litter mates is often the easiest. 

Same with the gender thing, in general I think it is something which can be a bigger thing with dogs, than cats. On the other hand I have heard of several cats who have decided to move out, and move in with someone else because they don't want to share a territory with their sibling/live with a dog or child etc, so if you're unlucky it doesn't work. Safest bet is probably two females, or one female + one male. 

Spaying is usually done when they're at least a few months old, but some say that it is safe to do as early as 8 weeks. Some say there is health benefits with spaying, others say that spaying too early leads to other health risks. I don't know for certain which one of them is right, so I would say go with whatever your veterinarian recommends. But hypothetically, if the breeder/rescue have spayed/castrated them at an early age, and everything else ticks your boxes, I wouldn't look elsewhere only because of an early spaying/castration. 


When do I change from kitten to adult food? I will easily admit that I have never had much saying in that department. But I blame it all on never having added kittens to our family without already having one or more adult cats. So when they change from kitten food to adult food, have for me always been more about when they've discovered where the adults cats eat, and when they've been able to get up to the place where the adult cat's eat. 
For example Berta was 14 weeks old when we bought her, within a week of her living in our home she had started to empty the adult moggies food bowl, and refused to eat anymore kitten food. 

How far is fair to travel them? Depends on who you ask. If you asked Berta, the answer would be that she should only be carried in someones arms, and not for too long distances. If longer travels really is necessary then she clearly prefer box trike travelling, before car, but being inside a transport cage always leads to loud vocal complaints. 
(The difference between box trike, and car travelling, if anyone wonders, is that she complains loudly while travelling in a box trike, but she both complains loudly + pukes, and poos in her transport when travelling in a car, car sickness pills from the veterinarian doesn't help.) 

If you ask Cilla the moggy, she have travelled 2 to 2 and 1/2 hours without much complaints, and would probably accept one or a few hours more, as long as she wasn't hungry. At the same time I'm sure that she, too, would prefer if we could just beam her from one place to another a la Star Trek. 


Choosing breeders. I will have to admit that I've not done so much choosing as one perhaps should. About half the cats I've had have been rescues, and both my late Persian cat Dolly, which we bought 1987, and Berta the Cornish Rex, was bought after that we had been talking about buying a purebred cat of so and so breed, and then their adverts happened to turn up awhile afterwards in our news paper. Both their breeder's lived within around 1 hours driving distance from our city, their price's was reasonable, and I don't remember that either breed had any healthtest requirements when I bought Dolly in 1987, or Berta in 2006. 

If I bought a Cornish Rex today, then the Swedish breed club for Cornish and Devon Rex have the same healthtest requirements for both breeds. 
Females used in breeding must be screened for the heart disease Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy/ HCM, at 2, 3, and around 5 years of age. 
Males used in breeding must be screened for HCM at 1, 2, 3, and around 5 years of age. 
Both females, and males is allowed to have 1 litter before their first screening is made (but only if they don't have a close relative diagnosed with HCM, then they need to be screened first).
Breeding animals where a close relative (for example a sibling) have developed HCM should also be screened around 8 years of age.
According to the Swedish breed club info, if a cat does have HCM, signs usually begins to show around 2 years of age for males, and around 3 years of age for females. 
It is not a common problem in neither Cornish nor Devon Rexes in Sweden, but I've read somewhere else that a Devon Rex is a little more at risk of getting it than a Cornish Rex. Until they know more about the HCM problem, and the genes involved in the Cornish, and Devon Rex breeds, the Swedish breed club have chosen to only exclude cats who are diagnosed with HCM from breeding. 

I don't know if the British breed club/clubs have any healthtest requirements regarding HCM, but if it is not a common problem in the Cornish + Devon Rex breeds in the UK either, I presume it is possible your breed club/clubs might have chosen to not add any healthtest requirements regarding it yet.   

Sorry for writing a whole essay, virtual cookies, and cakes to those who reads it.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 June 2020)

Thanks Chaps. 

I blame Shady for talking about having had eleven cats... I feel very under-catted now, plus Kasper needs a new kitten friend... he told me so.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (29 June 2020)

I have very little to add here, but after Huffle going beyond 6 months for spaying don’t do it 😱! She was climbing out the upstairs bathroom window and their seasons are just so intense!

My first two moggies were done at 6 months and hadn’t had a season and it was spot on. Squirrel might have to be done early due to her hernia, but ideally I’d always go for the 6 month mark.

All my girls get on, even if Lilly (queen of the group) is never impressed with newbies, they have all settled and got on.

Can’t wait for new pictures 🥰.


----------



## Shady (30 June 2020)

chaps89 said:



@Meowy Catkin you already have very lovely kitties 

@Shady thankyou so much, really appreciate your time putting all that together. I really like the sound of the Aroanui cats in particular so will give them a call tomorrow. I had spotted that pets4homes ad and had similar thoughts so I'm glad I'm on the right lines!

I am banning my OH from looking though! He is finding all manner of unsuitables.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I like  the look this breeder a lot. It's possible she is neutering before kittens leave, but you may be able to discuss this . Most over here will keep the pedigree until you send them confirmation that you have neutered/spayed etc. I prefer this then you can wait until they have matured. Always ask if it's not clear on their terms.
I would imagine nearly all the breeders are connected in the UK. It's a small pool and I bet they swap between themselves too. You will almost certainly get some who dislike others and sometimes it's for a good reason like hidden health issues but sometimes it's just because they win more. The cat world is nuts!
The Aroanui lady went over to Russia to bring in new blood. Normally i'd be a bit regarding Russia as they are notorious for faking the history but the cat looks amazing and she went over herself. That is dedication and it would have cost a lot of money.
So she's very passionate about the breed. Looks like she's testing regularly too for all the right things. Yeh I like her!
Note that nearly all will want an indoor home. If they don't seem to care i'd be a bit wary.

on another note as I was looking.
There was a male of a year or so up for £700 on p4h. I would be wary of this too . That is a lot of money for a neutured cat  and advert says she is a breeder. I'd be wondering about why he needs to be rehomed, tho it could be she kept him for stud and he didn't produce. Could be he's nervous and pees, could be he needs to live alone so might suit you. Might be worth a call but i'd want the price down.
Ok that's it for now. Waiting on my friend but she's always very busy so might be a few days xxxx


----------



## Shady (30 June 2020)

Just a quick update Chaps as I had a message from my friend in Devon
Unfortunately she doesn't know anybody left now now but did say an interesting thing regarding breeding in general.
She was one of the best and most devoted breeders of Siamese for over 35 years.
She said that many responsible breeders are giving up due to lack of decent vet cover. More and more are not covering nights and this is not good when kittens arrive or rather try to arrive .
Many breeders are being left with no cover at night or only young inexperienced vets.
That does make sense to me and would answer why there are such huge price differences, a lack of experienced breeders and a whole lot of rubbish on facebook and pets4homes.
Of course there will still be good breeders but it does explain the gaps I can see regionally.
Sorry I couldn't help more but i'm always happy to cast my eye over a litter or pedigree. xx


----------



## chaps89 (30 June 2020)

Shady, you have been most helpful, and thankyou for asking your friend for me, it's much appreciated 

We've been offered rubbish on FB, yes they're cute but they're not health checked, it's not a known breeder and I'm not going down that route.

I've looked at different breeders websites etc today and have 3 others to speak to as well as the one you have found, but I have a preference for the one you linked.

I'm learning that, as you say, they do seem to swap/buy/breed from each other's cats, but also some of them are really quite bonkers seeming 

So far as I can tell without calling none of them have kittens currently, I can only see 1 or 2 with litters currently or due but I wasn't sold on them.

One breeder has a couple of cats listed where she explains she retired them from breeding due to health issues. I don't know if it's better that they've been responsible and stopped breeding from them or worrisome they seem to have a couple described that way.


----------



## Shady (1 July 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Shady, you have been most helpful, and thankyou for asking your friend for me, it's much appreciated

We've been offered rubbish on FB, yes they're cute but they're not health checked, it's not a known breeder and I'm not going down that route.

I've looked at different breeders websites etc today and have 3 others to speak to as well as the one you have found, but I have a preference for the one you linked.

I'm learning that, as you say, they do seem to swap/buy/breed from each other's cats, but also some of them are really quite bonkers seeming 

So far as I can tell without calling none of them have kittens currently, I can only see 1 or 2 with litters currently or due but I wasn't sold on them.

One breeder has a couple of cats listed where she explains she retired them from breeding due to health issues. I don't know if it's better that they've been responsible and stopped breeding from them or worrisome they seem to have a couple described that way.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm it would depend on the health issues. I'd really like to know what they were before I proceeded.
If she has had kittens from the queens , did they live, did she sell kittens on the active register instead of pet homes. There are so many things to consider if you are looking for a healthy pure bred  kitten from a limited pool.

I would say I am pretty experienced and I got caught out over here. I did everything right and both cats died of genetic problems before the age of 3. I was heartbroken and when I delved more closely into the pedigree the culprit was  a Very , very big UK based breeder whose kittens died young, mothers who died young and couldn't feed the kittens for some reason and almost certainly carrying something nasty which passed on. All from one stud who originally went over to the UK from Europe. I then bought 2 kittens here 3 generations down the line but the problem was genetic. 
International pet travel was a great thing for expanding bloodlines but it opened the door to new health problems and virus's and greedy horrible people who only wanted the money.

Honestly Chaps, you can really only do your best to narrow things down , which you are doing. There are always a few really good breeders who protect their lines as best they can and only bring in new via recommendations .
Please let me know how you get on . I would love to follow this. xxx


----------



## DirectorFury (1 July 2020)

Shady said:



			Just a quick update Chaps as I had a message from my friend in Devon
Unfortunately she doesn't know anybody left now now but did say an interesting thing regarding breeding in general.
She was one of the best and most devoted breeders of Siamese for over 35 years.
She said that many responsible breeders are giving up due to lack of decent vet cover. More and more are not covering nights and this is not good when kittens arrive or rather try to arrive .
Many breeders are being left with no cover at night or only young inexperienced vets.
That does make sense to me and would answer why there are such huge price differences, a lack of experienced breeders and a whole lot of rubbish on facebook and pets4homes.
Of course there will still be good breeders but it does explain the gaps I can see regionally.
Sorry I couldn't help more but i'm always happy to cast my eye over a litter or pedigree. xx
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to jump on your post Chaps!
Shady does your friend know any good, long-standing, breeders of classic Siamese? The smaller, slightly more rounded face ones without cross eyes. Our elderly girl (21yo) isn't going to go on forever and I can't imagine being without Meezer now. We'd want to wait until she passes to get another but some names to save for a few years time would be great.


----------



## Shady (1 July 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			Sorry to jump on your post Chaps!
Shady does your friend know any good, long-standing, breeders of classic Siamese? The smaller, slightly more rounded face ones without cross eyes. Our elderly girl (21yo) isn't going to go on forever and I can't imagine being without Meezer now. We'd want to wait until she passes to get another but some names to save for a few years time would be great.
		
Click to expand...

I will ask her DF. I owe her a message today. The poor thing fell and facepalmed the concrete in her outside cattery. She has hung onto one male and is tentatively putting out some feelers for a girl despite being officially retired. I knew she'd never give up completely , her passion for the breed is too great!
It's  possible as she knows a lot of breeders, though most now are modern type
Over here they are called Thai and you can find one very very easily.
I wouldn't be surprised if there is a bit of importing going on between here and you guys.
21 is an amazing age. I had one the same who lived as long. They are just not as robust now but I would think the older style could have cleaner lines.
I'll get onto that now. xxxx

eta. I came across this for you just in case
http://www.oldstylesiamese.co.uk/


----------



## Shady (1 July 2020)

Scuse for a minute again Chaps while I give this to DF
Here is a breeder my friend approves of though she did say they are OTT about where the kittens are placed.
I actually wish more breeders cared where they go but I think you will have to pass a test with this one!! 
I think you sound pretty perfect to me as you specifically want old school. Anywaaay here it is and I would give her a ring. I really like her ethics , testing and transparency.
https://www.emrys-siamese.co.uk/ 

Let me know?? I am very nosy and super jealous( though I sincerely hope you have a lot more time with your Meezer) xxxx


----------



## DirectorFury (1 July 2020)

Shady said:



			Scuse for a minute again Chaps while I give this to DF
Here is a breeder my friend approves of though she did say they are OTT about where the kittens are placed.
I actually wish more breeders cared where they go but I think you will have to pass a test with this one!!
I think you sound pretty perfect to me as you specifically want old school. Anywaaay here it is and I would give her a ring. I really like her ethics , testing and transparency.
https://www.emrys-siamese.co.uk/

Let me know?? I am very nosy and super jealous( though I sincerely hope you have a lot more time with your Meezer) xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much Shady (and Shady's cat friend!) .
I'm absolutely fine with strict breeders, hopefully we'll pass the test! We don't show or have interest in breeding ourselves, just appreciate them for the slightly mental little kitties that they are. I'm not fan of the direction that the breed has taken and our elderly girl is from old lines and has been pretty robust so far.
Madge is probably going to stick around for another 10 years now just to make a point, not that I'd mind .


----------



## Shady (1 July 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			Thank you so much Shady (and Shady's cat friend!) .
I'm absolutely fine with strict breeders, hopefully we'll pass the test! We don't show or have interest in breeding ourselves, just appreciate them for the slightly mental little kitties that they are. I'm not fan of the direction that the breed has taken and our elderly girl is from old lines and has been pretty robust so far.
Madge is probably going to stick around for another 10 years now just to make a point, not that I'd mind .
		
Click to expand...

You are very welcome DF
I am an original crazy cat lady!
If she isn't taking any more enquiries herself ask if she can recommend another breeder. If she is as dedicated as she appears she should want to help you or still add you to her list.
Make sure you say it's the old style in particular you want , not just a siamese in general. You will score more points!!!! xx


----------



## chaps89 (1 July 2020)

No problem for the de-rail at all. 21 is a very good age! I hope you have many more happy years with her but are also successful in finding the next generation.

I found 1 breeder for devons who do personal home checks before they will rehome to you. Fair play to them I think, that's certainly dedication to finding the right homes.

Shady, you've been so helpful. Once we get a bit further and have likely options available I will no doubt be posting and asking for advice again! And in due course, kitten photos, whenever that may be


----------



## Shady (1 July 2020)

chaps89 said:



			No problem for the de-rail at all. 21 is a very good age! I hope you have many more happy years with her but are also successful in finding the next generation.

I found 1 breeder for devons who do personal home checks before they will rehome to you. Fair play to them I think, that's certainly dedication to finding the right homes.

Shady, you've been so helpful. Once we get a bit further and have likely options available I will no doubt be posting and asking for advice again! And in due course, kitten photos, whenever that may be
		
Click to expand...

You are so welcome Chaps
I can't have any more at the moment so I can experience kitten stuff through you!
Please do ask. I am always happy to try and help .  I will love seeing some kittens later xxx


----------



## chaps89 (4 July 2020)

@Shady, would you mind asking your friend if she knows anything of this breeder from their Siamese breeding days at all? https://www.banjaksdevonrex.com

I have spoken to 2 breeders who were both more than happy to chat and for me to ask questions, yay.
1 doesn't health test for myopathy issues, which the other said was a gccf requirement, but I'm struggling to find more info on that. 
It seems as though most other breeders do mention that on their websites though, so it is worrying. In every other way I was completely happy with her, and she prefers her kittens to be neutered/spayed a bit later too. It was very obvious she really cares about what homes the kittens goes to and has people still in touch and buying new kittens from her many years down the line.
The other one sounded great in every way apart from neutering/spaying before the kitten leaves her. She also doesn't do waiting lists, you just have to call her when she announces she has kittens on her FB page, but all health tests done and cats are in a home environment and she obviously loves them even though she seems a bit more commercial than the other breeder.

I have left messages for 2 other breeders and have the arouni breeders left to call (had put them off due to them not breeding until next year so was seeing if anyone else might have anything sooner that were also ticking all the boxes just because it would be nice not to have to wait too long if it could be helped, but finding the right breeder is very important so silly to rule them out for the sake of possibly a few months)


----------



## NinjaPony (4 July 2020)

Shady said:



			eta. I came across this for you just in case
http://www.oldstylesiamese.co.uk/

Click to expand...

I’ve never been keen on Siamese cats as I didn’t like how angular and ‘sharp’ their faces were, but the cats on that website are stunning! I’d happily have one of those!


----------



## Shady (4 July 2020)

NinjaPony said:



			I’ve never been keen on Siamese cats as I didn’t like how angular and ‘sharp’ their faces were, but the days on that website are stunning! I’d happily have one of those!
		
Click to expand...

Yes there is a real charm to them and a robustness that the moderns lack. Less jaw and teeth issues too.
I am a sucker for the really pointy Siamese . I can't help it , but I am fully aware that health wise the days of Siamese and Orientals of this type living to beyond 14 is mostly over . The best lines were contaminated years ago and there are very few good breeders left( despite what they gush on FB). No old style breeder would refer to their cats as fur babies .
I have a feeling that the more old fashioned type is probably bred much more diligently .


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 July 2020)

I love both types of Siamese. We've had an old style one and a 'modern' one. The old type went blind (a genetic issue and I hope they've got a test for that now) but the modern lived to just short of her 20th birthday. She needed a few teeth removed and some eye drops every now and again in her dotage. It was kidney failure that got her, the same as the Burmese (he also had congestive heart failure but medication was keeping on top of that at the time of his death).

The oriental type cats really are wonderful temperament wise (maybe a bit naughty in some cases LOL ).


----------



## Shady (4 July 2020)

chaps89 said:



@Shady, would you mind asking your friend if she knows anything of this breeder from their Siamese breeding days at all? https://www.banjaksdevonrex.com

I have spoken to 2 breeders who were both more than happy to chat and for me to ask questions, yay.
1 doesn't health test for myopathy issues, which the other said was a gccf requirement, but I'm struggling to find more info on that.
It seems as though most other breeders do mention that on their websites though, so it is worrying. In every other way I was completely happy with her, and she prefers her kittens to be neutered/spayed a bit later too. It was very obvious she really cares about what homes the kittens goes to and has people still in touch and buying new kittens from her many years down the line.
The other one sounded great in every way apart from neutering/spaying before the kitten leaves her. She also doesn't do waiting lists, you just have to call her when she announces she has kittens on her FB page, but all health tests done and cats are in a home environment and she obviously loves them even though she seems a bit more commercial than the other breeder.

I have left messages for 2 other breeders and have the arouni breeders left to call (had put them off due to them not breeding until next year so was seeing if anyone else might have anything sooner that were also ticking all the boxes just because it would be nice not to have to wait too long if it could be helped, but finding the right breeder is very important so silly to rule them out for the sake of possibly a few months)
		
Click to expand...

Hey lovely
Ok I will pass this on but here are some thoughts as well relating to Banjak breeder
This is their first Devon queen so I would hope that they have bought from a reliable source. It will be her first litter. I would want to know who the dad is myself and look at his pedigree., tests done etc
 I would politely ask to see  the queens pedigree too and it should show enough for you to see what's been tested for and where the line originates etc etc 
Queen is negative for CMS which is the muscle problem so that's good. This is  probably the myopathy you mean?

Ok . Breeder  I who doesn't test. Why not? CMS is a  genetic problem. Caring where her kittens go should be a given  but breeding from the correct genetics is vital.  
ALL breeding cats should be tested  and negative for the main virus's  and any genetic problems pertinent to the breed . It costs money and so some don't want to do it but do want an awful lot for their apparently problem free kittens.
I would probably  walk away, but IF she could prove that both the queens parents and the stud she uses were tested negative then maybe I would  proceed with caution.  Could be she knows she has a clean line, but how do you ?I'd want a bit more than her being nice!! 
Breeder 2 is better and sometimes breeders just get a whole load of time wasters on their lists and can get a little hardened over the years. You have your list and phone the person and guess what, they bought elsewhere but couldn't be arsed to tell you! It could be that she has enough of a reputation that the kittens get snapped up quickly as soon as they are born .
As I said I prefer to neuter later but she is absolutely making sure that nobody uses her kittens to make money from dodgy breeding and I have to respect that . Might be you can discuss options/ assurance of doing it at 6 months with her.

I'm happy to look at their sites etc and see if anything jumps out. PM me if you prefer.

I know it's horrible waiting when all you really want is a lovely little kitten NOW but spare yourself the heartache iv'e been through and do your best to find a really reliable breeder. 
I will message friend now xx


----------



## chaps89 (4 July 2020)

Thanks Shady. I don't know why but I wasn't too sure about Banjak, but put it down to limited info on the website, and that I would just need to speak to them and ask questions as you've outlined.

Your thoughts about breeder 1 have helped confirm what I was thinking and reassured me about breeder 2. Very much appreciate you taking the time to look at these things and answer questions/provide your thoughts!

I've also spoken to the family friend who had rexes as I grew up and she is going to do some digging and come back to me with names too. Might be once I've done a bit more phoning round etc I pm you for some thoughts if that's ok.


----------



## Shady (4 July 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			Thank you so much Shady (and Shady's cat friend!) .
I'm absolutely fine with strict breeders, hopefully we'll pass the test! We don't show or have interest in breeding ourselves, just appreciate them for the slightly mental little kitties that they are. I'm not fan of the direction that the breed has taken and our elderly girl is from old lines and has been pretty robust so far.
Madge is probably going to stick around for another 10 years now just to make a point, not that I'd mind .
		
Click to expand...

Just sticking this in here DF as I was looking up a name relating to Chaps's Rex breeder and this came up . I'm not sure of the connection yet or even if there is one but I like the look of this breeder of Siamese a lot. Lovely FB site and all the kittens and cats look great( might be some squints mind !!)
https://www.facebook.com/Littlemasks.Siamese/


----------



## DirectorFury (4 July 2020)

Shady said:



			Just sticking this in here DF as I was looking up a name relating to Chaps's Rex breeder and this came up . I'm not sure of the connection yet or even if there is one but I like the look of this breeder of Siamese a lot. Lovely FB site and all the kittens and cats look great( might be some squints mind !!)
https://www.facebook.com/Littlemasks.Siamese/

Click to expand...

Thanks Shady, the video of the seal and chocolate (? I think) point kittens playing on the stairs was adorable 😍. They look like a good compromise between Trad and Modern types.
Madge had a vet check the other day as I was concerned about a tooth, they took bloods and everything is perfect so maybe my 10 year prediction will come true . I've promised her a wood burner for xmas as I can't afford to keep the heating on 28* (her preference) all winter!


----------



## Shady (4 July 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			Thanks Shady, the video of the seal and chocolate (? I think) point kittens playing on the stairs was adorable 😍. They look like a good compromise between Trad and Modern types.
Madge had a vet check the other day as I was concerned about a tooth, they took bloods and everything is perfect so maybe my 10 year prediction will come true . I've promised her a wood burner for xmas as I can't afford to keep the heating on 28* (her preference) all winter!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I am so pleased  about Madge 
Mine love their wood burner and have beds either side of it !
The kittens look so healthy and happy don't they ,and I admit to a bit of house envy too !!!


----------



## Shady (4 July 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Thanks Shady. I don't know why but I wasn't too sure about Banjak, but put it down to limited info on the website, and that I would just need to speak to them and ask questions as you've outlined.

Your thoughts about breeder 1 have helped confirm what I was thinking and reassured me about breeder 2. Very much appreciate you taking the time to look at these things and answer questions/provide your thoughts!

I've also spoken to the family friend who had rexes as I grew up and she is going to do some digging and come back to me with names too. Might be once I've done a bit more phoning round etc I pm you for some thoughts if that's ok.
		
Click to expand...

Waiting on friend but I would definitely contact Banjak breeder. I had a little peek on his FB site and he seems to be a pretty cool guy with some good ethics. Could well be that he was very careful choosing his Rex. xx


----------



## chaps89 (4 July 2020)

Thanks Shady, I will do. I'm not on FB and I couldn't find a public/stud page for him but I'll call and ask some questions


----------



## Shady (4 July 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Thanks Shady, I will do. I'm not on FB and I couldn't find a public/stud page for him but I'll call and ask some questions 

Click to expand...

The FB was just his personal stuff, not really much about cats except he clearly adores them .
Message from friend is that his name is sort of familiar but from a long time ago and as he was Scottish based he was a long way from Devon. If she had been into showing she would definitely have known of him but she never liked the scene and never needed to go to them due to her reputation.
She does agree with me that if you could see some history of his girl and the stud he is using or going to use  he's definitely worth contacting for a chat. His photo's of her and his other cats on his FB site are encouraging. He has experience but only one breeding cat which could be ideal, rather than some who have multiple queens. It's more of a passionate hobby. 
Let me know how you get on. I am quite intrigued now !! xxx


----------



## chaps89 (5 July 2020)

Banjaks was lovely, very happy to chat, all health tests done and kittens will be too and he sounded like he was very selective about choosing his cats. 
He also has kittens due in August but wants a girl for himself and has 2 others on his waiting list. He was hoping to have another queen by now but the mating he was waiting on only produced 1 girl which the breeder kept. So we may not be successful in getting one from him this time around but we will see. (Please feel free to keep fingers crossed, touch wood, whatever your good luck superstition may be)

Spoken to another breeder who I was also happy with and one who I was not. Will hopefully be going to visit one of them in a few weeks just to have some kitty time and meet some devons in person.


----------



## Shady (5 July 2020)

chaps89 said:



			Banjaks was lovely, very happy to chat, all health tests done and kittens will be too and he sounded like he was very selective about choosing his cats.
He also has kittens due in August but wants a girl for himself and has 2 others on his waiting list. He was hoping to have another queen by now but the mating he was waiting on only produced 1 girl which the breeder kept. So we may not be successful in getting one from him this time around but we will see. (Please feel free to keep fingers crossed, touch wood, whatever your good luck superstition may be)

Spoken to another breeder who I was also happy with and one who I was not. Will hopefully be going to visit one of them in a few weeks just to have some kitty time and meet some devons in person.
		
Click to expand...

That's all sounding really promising Chaps and you are probably getting a good feel about breeders now too.
Some of them are absolutely nuts !
I remember visiting a top Siamese breeder in the west country who won so many awards for her cats. I arrived to see a table full of antibiotics and the kittens were outside in a grubby old pen. Both spat at me and wouldn't let her catch them. Needless to say I didn't buy one.
Make sure you can get a suss on characters. It is so important. 
I like the sound of the Banjaks man!
I will keep all things cross and enjoy your updates
I am very jealous ( in the nicest of ways) xx


----------



## chaps89 (5 July 2020)

Thanks Shady, can't tell you how much I've appreciated having someone to bounce questions off and ask for help. 
Definitely found a couple of nuts ones along the way 😳 but hopefully I've found some good ones too


----------



## MagicMelon (10 July 2020)

If you want a cat with a big temperament, you could also consider a Bengal. I just lost one of mine last month so have one left - they're massive characters with very distinct personalities. I know some people struggle with them as they can be aggressive (theyll hunt you!) if you let them early on, but both mine went through that phase as kittens (leaping on me from around corners etc.) but soon stopped and really were/are truly amazing cats. They're like dogs.


----------

